# Radiation Shield para anemómetro Auriol



## nuninho (1 Jan 2011 às 22:33)

Boas festas. 

Já tenho nova Estação Meteorologia Auriol (Lidl).

Em onde vou comprar "Radiation Shield" (pequeno ou grande, *sem sensor* e um para 2 tubos "Y" incluído) para anemómetro?

Quero "Radiation Shield" pq isto é mais rigoroso de que normal.


----------

